
Y Combinator style applications in the Non-profit world - slifty
http://newschallenge.tumblr.com/post/30941400763/a-deeper-look-at-the-news-challenge-application
======
knowtheory
It's probably worth noting that the News Challenge has funded projects like
DocumentCloud (full disclosure, i work there) and TileMill amongst many
others.

